# [Wet Thumb Forum]-A simple Pic



## Searlesy (Jul 9, 2003)

This picture is nothing exciting, just a pic of my 3 foot low light tank,

Bolbitus and Java Moss on the left
Anubias on driftwood on the right
Wood with Java moss behind the anubias
Pair of marble angels
Pair of black bar rainbows
Eel tail catfish
Upside down catfish
Glass tetra
Silver shark
Platinum Gourami
Panchax


----------



## Searlesy (Jul 9, 2003)

This picture is nothing exciting, just a pic of my 3 foot low light tank,

Bolbitus and Java Moss on the left
Anubias on driftwood on the right
Wood with Java moss behind the anubias
Pair of marble angels
Pair of black bar rainbows
Eel tail catfish
Upside down catfish
Glass tetra
Silver shark
Platinum Gourami
Panchax


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Can you post a link to your yahoo photos. The image link is busted. Yahoo is blocking hte external link









------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Searlesy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for that, I didnt know if it was working or not, as the image shows on my screen, but it must be cached.

The picture is Camera01 in the following link, I hope this works...

Album


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a pretty little system you've got there. It's kind of hard to see the details in the picture, but the overall looks good. How long has it been running?


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Very pretty! Looks like a nice healthy tank, and the driftwood is very attractive. More pictures would be great!

P.S. Cool Mustang, too!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Searlesy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks, I do have some more pics, and when I am logged in to Yahoo, that pic is much more hi-res, but at the moment, I cant upload pictures to my webhost. Does anybody know of any free webhosting services I could use?

I will chase up something today, and put some better pics up.

The tank has been running in one form or another for about 3 years, but in its current form, for probably about 18 months or so. The only original inhabitants are the glass tetra and the eel tailed cat.


----------



## Searlesy (Jul 9, 2003)

Here is an attempt at loading some pics, I hope they work, they should give a little more detail, they are all pretty much the same, but I couldnt work out which one was the best..


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

HAahhahaah,

That anonamizer site is blocked at work









HHAHAHAHAHA

Oh well.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Electricmbuna (May 23, 2003)

i like that set up you should add some more water thoguh it would make the tank look twice as good lol im jsut real picky about that stuff


----------



## Searlesy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah, the water is a bit low, and the pic is taken from pretty low, so the level looks worse than it actually is. I havent filled up my RO water tanks lately, so I was running a little low on water last time I did a change.


----------

